# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > گفتگو: معرفی یک وب سایت فروشگاه اینترنتی (فروشگاه ساز) برای خرید

## bahman_akbarzadeh

سلام
من می خوام برای شرکت، یک فروشگاه اینترنتی راه بندازم. البته ایده های خوبی براش دارم، ولی مسئله اینجاست که وقت و حوصله انجامش رو ندارم.
*فروشگاه سایت برنامه نویس*فروشگاه خوبیه و از فروشگاه ساز نوین، استفاده میشه.


معیارهایی که من برای یک فروشگاه اینترنتی لازم دارم اینهاست :
ظاهر شیک و سادهاینترفیس معمول برای فروشگاه ها (خیلی خاص نباشه)ترجیحا" با ASP.NET طراحی شده باشهتوش بشه محصولات رو دسته بندی کرد و هر نوع محصولی رو فروخت (چه نرم افزار و چه لوازم خانگی و غیره )حتما با بانک سامان، ارتباط داشته باشهراهنمای استفاده خوبی داشته باشهترجیحا" قابل توسعه باشهتوی موتورهایی جستجو، رتبه خوبی رو بتونه کسب کنه.لطفا دوستانی که کار کردن و یا اطلاعاتی در این مورد دارن، بنده رو راهنمایی کنند و حتی الامکان قیمت رو هم بگن.
ممنون.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

كسي نظري نداره؟

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

سلام 
طراحي Design سايت حرفه اي  بدون فلش 150-200 تومان 
برنامه نويسي هم كاملا متفاوت هست كه كف اون رو 300 تومان  در نظر بگيريد .

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

من فروشگاه آماده مي خوام.
ميخوام از FarsiCommerce كه رايگان هستش، پيشرفته تر باشه.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

www.po3ter.com 

www.samimhost.com

اگر مثل اینو خواستی خبر کن

----------


## digitak

dmarket.ir
ساده ، ایرانی !

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

www.po3ter.com 

www.samimhost.com

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

> dmarket.ir
> ساده ، ایرانی !


نمونه فروشگاه پيشرفتشو ديدم.
ترجيحا سبد خريد داخل صفحات مستر باشن بهتره.
در ضمن اگر غير از فروشگاه ، صفحاتيو براي معرفي و غيره بشه بهش اضافه كرد، خوبه.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

> www.notebookcity.ir


اين خيلي خوب بود و با ASP.NET هم نوشته شده بود.
ولي اين محدوديت رو داره كه حتما بايد وارد سايت بشيم و بعدش خريد كنيم.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

> این خیلی خوب بود و با ASP.NET هم نوشته شده بود.
> ولی این محدودیت رو داره که حتما باید وارد سایت بشیم و بعدش خرید کنیم.


اینهاش دیگه دست خودمه . هر کاریش بخواهم میتونم بکنم . لینک خرید پستی هم میتونه داشته باشه

----------


## persian_bigboy

سلام دوست من ، به وب سایت www.motomg.ir مراجعه کن خیلی مشتریان بزرگی داره . من خودم هم اونجا کار میکنم . مرسی . این ه عنوان یک دوست بود . نه یک فروشنده

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

با تشكر از تمامي دوستان
من فروشگاه ماركت ساز رو به قيمت 55 هزار تومن خريدم و انصافا" كامل هستش و قيمتش هم مناسبه.
اين فروشگاه، فارسي شده فروشگاه OpenCart هستش و ميتونيد از اين آدرس، امكاناتشو ببينيد :
http://marketsaz.com
ماژول هاي خريد پستي و اينترنتي خوبي هم داره.

----------


## digitak

> نمونه فروشگاه پيشرفتشو ديدم.
> ترجيحا سبد خريد داخل صفحات مستر باشن بهتره.
> در ضمن اگر غير از فروشگاه ، صفحاتيو براي معرفي و غيره بشه بهش اضافه كرد، خوبه.


می تونی سبد خرید رو توی هر صفحه ای که خاستی نشون بدی ! نمونش هم سایت oskarfilm.ir هست

صفحات دلخواه هم بی نهایت می تونی اضافه کنی

موفق باشی

----------


## persian_bigboy

سلام دوست من ، البته خريد شما مباركه ولي من به شما ميگم كه بزرگترين اشتباه تاريخ زندگيت در امر اي تي رو انجام مي ديد . چرا كه سيستم فارسي شده هيچ وقت پيشرفت نمي كنه . يعني قدرت پتچ و ... رو نداره چون اگه بشه بايد كلي هزينه بدهيد . 

ولي اگر از سيستم هاي مثل www.motomg.ir. استفاده مي كرديد هميشه ارتقا ، هميشه بروز و در يك پاسا‍ژ اينترنتي حضور داشتيد و كلي سود مي كرديد . 

ولي مباركه ولي ديگه سيستم هاي فارسي شده خريداري نكن ، چون واقعا مشكل داره .

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

> سلام دوست من ، البته خريد شما مباركه ولي من به شما ميگم كه بزرگترين اشتباه تاريخ زندگيت در امر اي تي رو انجام مي ديد . چرا كه سيستم فارسي شده هيچ وقت پيشرفت نمي كنه . يعني قدرت پتچ و ... رو نداره چون اگه بشه بايد كلي هزينه بدهيد .


قابلیت ارتقا هم داره. الان سفارش دادم که ماژول بانک پاسارگاد رو هم بهش اضافه کنن.
هزینه چندان زیادی هم نداره.
خود فروشگاه و یک قالب و این ماژول و هاست و دومین، روی هم رفته 120 تومن خرج داشت.

----------

